# Got some fresh salmon



## richtee (Sep 5, 2007)

From the W. side of Michigan<Coho?> from a bud yesterday. 

Experimenting with a brine of:

1 C Brown Sugar
1/3 C Kosher
3 Tbsp Kikkoman's soy
1 Tbsp red pepper mix, ground fine
2 Tbsp cracked black
1 Tbsp hot mustrd <asian> powder
5 cloves fresh crushed garlic
1/2 small onion, crushed thru garlic press

Brined for 8 hours in fridge, rinsed, then layered between paper towels, and back in fridge overnight to dry.

Smells pretty durn good in the smoker now... I got some edges turning darker 2 hours in...almost time for a sample! Doin' over an apple-cherry mix.

I expect a fairly spicy-sweet flavor.

Now that it's light enuff for Q-View...


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 5, 2007)

That sounds great, keep us posted!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 5, 2007)

richtee

that salmon looks great good job


----------



## pescadero (Sep 5, 2007)

Richtee:

It's lookin' good and should be well worth the effort.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy !!  

Skip


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good .Wish I could try some salmom in the smoker but it is hard to get in the middle of Ohio on a farm  guess catfish will have to do


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank y'all kindly for the encouraging words. Just got back in from a couple service calls,  <Damm I hate workin' hehehe> and evidently my smoker petered out before it shoulda oughta, <Ahhh, the joy of stick burning> so I got 'er fired back up. Had a quick taste... I'd up that recipe to 1/2 cup Kosher, but I'd stay at the third for canning type salt. Flavor is spicy allright...wheee!
Sprinkled on a little water and salt and back on wiff 'em!

Will post finished pix   :{)

Thank you all again!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 5, 2007)

would that salmon tastes better using the cedar plank?

i have had cedar planked salmon..........texture of a piece of steak.......YUM.........kinda like grilled yellow fin

but don't know if in smoking......if the cedar plank would add anything.......

reason i ask.......just picked up couple cedar planks on sale........


Wd


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

Flavor OK... stuff's not Sockeye, but good. And I was told by my bud these were Chinook, or King salmon...lake variety. 

Spiciness could be cranked a bit, and as noted, I'm gonna increase salt a bit.






And a VacPacked chunk


----------



## flash (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks great. I have always wanted to snag some of the Salmon my wife buys at Sams Club and try smoking them. Fillets are real nice, but not very thick. Of course not extremely fresh either, so really not sure if it would be worth the effort.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 6, 2007)

The ones from Sams do all right.   Worth the effort in my opinion, but don't compare to freshly caught of course.


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't think the plank's the way to go in a smoker. You'dhave a hickory <or whatever> flavored cedar plank...hehehe


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks good Richtee - It's even better smoked.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks great. I'm going to try one this weekend.


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

If ya try the brine, check the "extra salt" thing... it needed it.


Rich T. Errr.."Richtee"  heh


----------

